# Armstrong Clark purchase



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Anyone know where to order 30 gallons of stain drop shipped to texas and arrive before next Saturday? No answer at the Armstrong Clark company and landscaping goes in the following Monday. Crap. Why did they wait till now to pick a color?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Tight deadline. You could contact our member Jake Clark.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

http://www.armclark.com/

http://www.painttalk.com/members/jake-clark-10669/


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

The stain shop, free shipping on orders of 30 gallons or more. Same day shipping


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> Tight deadline. You could contact our member Jake Clark.


Already text him.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I don't know any local shops for you so try Rent's place.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Thinking about bringing it in.....next spring. Not that it helps you now Para....

Sent from my Android, which is still better than the iPhone 6


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

I know the territories are broken up but if Scott at theprosealerstore.com can sell it to you.. order Monday you will have by weds or thurs. He'll get it out same day. He does free shipping on six pails so you'll save about $120.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Paradigmzz said:


> Anyone know where to order 30 gallons of stain drop shipped to texas and arrive before next Saturday? No answer at the Armstrong Clark company and landscaping goes in the following Monday. Crap. Why did they wait till now to pick a color?


Maybe Kelly Moore from Austin burnet store 
They sell it .


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

TERRY365PAINTER said:


> Maybe Kelly Moore from Austin burnet store
> They sell it .


There's a good thought. I'll check into it tomorrow. 

Thanks all.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> There's a good thought. I'll check into it tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks all.


Did you call?? Do they stock it?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

I blew it. Have to call Monday. If they do stock in Austin, i have a family member coming for thanksgiving from there. Well see. 

I had 7th row tickets on the 45 behind the players at the TAMU game. I got distracted by tailgating and such... :whistling2:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Paradigmzz said:


> I had 7th row tickets on the 45 behind the players at the TAMU game. I got distracted by tailgating and such... :whistling2:


Man, its been ages since I've watched thi=ose guys play! Aggies :thumbup:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Paradigmzz said:


> I had 7th row tickets on the 45 behind the players at the TAMU game. I got distracted by tailgating and such... :whistling2:


Man, its been ages since I've watched thi=ose guys play! Aggies :thumbup:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

No idea how the double post happened? But, I guess it will help my post count


----------



## AllClean/GA (Jun 16, 2012)

Does it have to be AC? Ready Seal is in Texas and is a pretty good product.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

AllClean/GA said:


> Does it have to be AC? Ready Seal is in Texas and is a pretty good product.


No experience with it. Tell me why you like it and how it stands up over time.


----------



## AllClean/GA (Jun 16, 2012)

RS is very easy to apply, no runs or lapmarks. Saves time in that aspect. I got about 3 years on my deck. Really depends on the weather. I think typically 2-4 years b4 recoating. May need a light cleaning in between coats, again depends on the weather and how much shade on the deck. Most people around here don't keep up their decks like they should. They usually wait until the deck is almost too far gone b4 they call.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> No experience with it. Tell me why you like it and how it stands up over time.


18 months on fences the most. You don't have to stripped to recoat. around $ 31 here in SA. I don't think that's what you want. You are better off using penofin.:thumbsup:


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Ready Seal to Armstrong is like Behr to Aura. Both can be made to work by a professional but the coverage rate of Ready Seal is abysmal and it never cures. Good in some situations but an inferior product overall. Its alos expensive to use requiring many coats to get the same coverage as you would from Armstrong. No disrespect meant toReady Seal users.. some guys swear by it. I've had experience using both.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Can I ask why do you want to use Armstrong?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Because ken likes it. I used ten gallons of it a month ago, and it seems like a really nice product. I hate every other product I have used thus far. I don't have the luxury of seeing the long term wear with Armstrong, this is purely based on recommendation. 

Thanks for the recommendation Edgar on www.thestainshop.com, i just ordered 30 gallons. What's your personal recommendation on fence and decking stain, btw?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> Because ken likes it. I used ten gallons of it a month ago, and it seems like a really nice product. I hate every other product I have used thus far. I don't have the luxury of seeing the long term wear with Armstrong, this is purely based on recommendation.
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation Edgar on www.thestainstore.com, i just ordered 30 gallons. What's your personal recommendation on fence and decking stain, btw?


I recommended you The Stain Shop I personally like BM Arborcoat and Penofin. But sometimes customers had colors picked up from Cabot, Coronado Maxum, SW Deckscapes, Ready Seal and since I haven't had any problems with them I'm ok using those products.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I recommended you The Stain Shop I personally like BM Arborcoat and Penofin. But sometimes customers had colors picked up from Cabot, Coronado Maxum, SW Deckscapes, Ready Seal and since I haven't had any problems with them I'm ok using those products.


I meant the stain shop. Thnx.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

If I lived in texas, this is the product I'd use.. http://www.texaswoodproducts.com/

I know Ken likes A.C. and God bless him for it. But that product has caused many issues for me, seems to me there is a small but viable minority of users reporting back horrible issues. So far I can't understand why the difference. I've since switched brands, and using my same exact methods of restoration and I have perfect results.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Baker's is/was a great product. The formula finally changed recently, which I dreaded happening. Sure enough some drying and penetration issues came up. Ultimately, I have made the decision to switch to Armstrong because of the coverage rate. Both, in my experience have performed wonderfully over the years.


----------



## AllClean/GA (Jun 16, 2012)

I have to agree with plainpainter. I had a bad experience with A.C. and went back to RS. I have also heard good things about Bakers Grey Away but haven't tried it yet. A lot of guys like the A.C. Maybe we just got a bad run of it. I do respect Ken's knowledge and experience in wood restoration.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

My Armstrong Clark is still holding up very well. I walk on it every day.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> My Armstrong Clark is still holding up very well. I walk on it every day.


You and I must be enchanted applicators. :yes:


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Paradigmzz said:


> Because ken likes it. I used ten gallons of it a month ago, and it seems like a really nice product. I hate every other product I have used thus far. I don't have the luxury of seeing the long term wear with Armstrong, this is purely based on recommendation.
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation Edgar on www.thestainshop.com, i just ordered 30 gallons. What's your personal recommendation on fence and decking stain, btw?


Exact same answer I would have given


----------



## AllClean/GA (Jun 16, 2012)

PressurePros said:


> You and I must be enchanted applicators. :yes:


Ken, would you like to share your "enchanted application" technique? I would like to know if I applied it in the wrong way so that I could avoid any issues in the future. I have never had any problems with the other stains I have used.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Paradigmzz said:


> Because ken likes it. I used ten gallons of it a month ago, and it seems like a really nice product. I hate every other product I have used thus far. I don't have the luxury of seeing the long term wear with Armstrong, this is purely based on recommendation.
> http://www.


 Same here. I trust Kens recommendations. I recently received some samples from AC in the mail. Next season I will be trying it out. 



HouseOfColor said:


> Exact same answer I would have given


Me too :yes:


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

AllClean/GA said:


> Ken, would you like to share your "enchanted application" technique? I would like to know if I applied it in the wrong way so that I could avoid any issues in the future. I have never had any problems with the other stains I have used.


Just a joke between Scott and me. I haven't had any major issues with Armstrong. It doesn't hold up as well as the old formula Bakers but nothing dramatic to worry about. Its the best VOC compliant sealer I have used. Prep is two step caustic/acid, one light coat on floor, heavy coat on spindles backbrushed, and a medium finish coat on floor after rails are done.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> My Armstrong Clark is still holding up very well. I walk on it every day.


Isn't that what you say about Penofin as well?


----------



## AllClean/GA (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks Ken. Same process here. The job I used the AC on was a new deck, about 6 months old. Just a light cleaning and 2 days dry time. About 4 months later I went back to clean the house and noticed some mold on the deck. I was kind of surprised at that so I hit it with my house mix and next thing I know the stain was pulling out of the wood like I was using stripper on it. Had to fix the job so I went back to using RS.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

Love me some A.C. These steps are at about the 10 month mark. This is just one of many failures I personally witnessed. I worked up to about 20-30 deck restorations a year - I am down to about 3 or 4 now as a direct result of failures and clients dropping me like a hot potato, nor passing my name along to other prospective clients. Use this product at your own peril, some guys claim rip raving success - I have my doubts. Heck even the manufacturer slandered my ability to restore decks. All I did was switch brands and voila haven't had a single issue since. The same deck on my own house that failed at the 4 month mark, twice in a row is looking great after 15 months and two winters with the same exact methods and a simple product change. 

My advice to would be users is use it if you live in a dry semi-arid region of the country. If you live in a moist humid area, avoid it.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

AllClean/GA said:


> Thanks Ken. Same process here. The job I used the AC on was a new deck, about 6 months old. Just a light cleaning and 2 days dry time. About 4 months later I went back to clean the house and noticed some mold on the deck. I was kind of surprised at that so I hit it with my house mix and next thing I know the stain was pulling out of the wood like I was using stripper on it. Had to fix the job so I went back to using RS.


Exact same results here, a house washing solution strips the stain right off. You can't clean the mildew without stripping the stain off. Someone else on thegrimescene website mentioned the same exact thing. Most guys that have had failures with this product are purposely ignored and forgotten. Kind of like what will happen to you by your customers if you use this product.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> Because ken likes it. I used ten gallons of it a month ago, and it seems like a really nice product. I hate every other product I have used thus far. I don't have the luxury of seeing the long term wear with Armstrong, this is purely based on recommendation.
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation Edgar on www.thestainshop.com, i just ordered 30 gallons. What's your personal recommendation on fence and decking stain, btw?


I've always had great luck with TWP. Great product!
Have used Arborcoat solid and semi solid on siding / shingles with great results, and on perfectly stripped decks with the semi or transparent, but don't really like the two coat approach for decks, so will probably stick with TWP for decks.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

plainpainter said:


> Isn't that what you say about Penofin as well?


No, I dont walk on Penofin everyday because I only have one deck and it has Armstrong Clark on it, which is holding up very well. Its been over a year and I have not even had to maintain it. 

We do penofin mostly on ipe. Every situation is different. In fact, over the past few weeks I have sanded the penofin out of the carriage house overheads on our shop and replaced with BM 636/637, which we have had very good luck with.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Still sitting and waiting on the stain. URGH. 


I got a Bain Ultra Inua 7240 ordered from Canada and delivered faster. I am going to post this master bathroom renovation. It's completely gutted right now. Gonna pull a paintandhammer...


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Any updates?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Recieved stain today. Took longer than expected to arrive, staining tomorrow, I'll post some before and afters.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Here is working on first pass, post again this evening. Sierra Redwood is the color, semi transparent


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Getting closer...


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Sorry for the low resolution, just used my jacked up phone camera. Pics posted in real time, just another day on the job. 

Only downside of this particular color is the penetration around heavily knotted boards is not extensive. This is also a semi transparent color so, it is what it is. Heavy first, let dry and light second pass, Backbrushed after first sat a few minutes.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Fences will definitely suck up all true oils. Looks great.. nice work. 

For what its worth, try reversing your coatings, one light followed by a later medium/heavy coat. I've had good experience with real dry fences doing that. Top coat dries even and knots don't keep drinking stain.


----------

